# Promotional work?



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone done any promotion work?
i get a fair amount of time off due to my job so im tempted to do some promotional work in my free time (work are fine with 2nd jobs, already discussed with them)

so whos done it?/thoughts on it?

im not bad looking so i shouldn't struggle if its on sheer looks! haha


----------

